# SWTOR Kartellmünzenkeyverlosung



## Ronin.nrw][ (19. November 2012)

Hallo Buffies,

die Idee mit der Key-Verlosung für den SWTOR Kartellmarkt finde ich ja grundsätzlich ne klasse Sache, aber es wäre noch "klassiger" gewesen, wenn man in den Artikel vielleicht mit reingeschrieben hätte, daß man dafür einen Buffed-Account haben und eingeloggt sein sollte.

Ich konnte zwar trotz dieses Hindernisses schnell genug meine Accountdaten rauskramen, eingeben und immer noch auf den Link klicken, um den Key anzufordern (und nur auf Grund der dämlichen Sicherheitsbeschränkungen für unser Internet hier im Büro ging es für mich dann doch nicht mehr weiter, es kam einfach keine weitere Seite mehr hoch), aber alle Nicht-Buffed-Account-Besitzer waren dadurch eindeutig benachteiligt.

Wenn ihr schon solche Verlosungen für einen eingeschränkten Personenkreis macht, dann sollte das doch bitte ausgeschrieben sein, so als Verbesserungsvorschlag fürs Nächste mal.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ronin


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

Das ist jetzt ein Witz oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. November 2012)

Was? Dass man für Gewinnspiele bei buffed.de (fast immer) einen buffed.de-Account braucht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was? Dass man für Gewinnspiele bei buffed.de (fast immer) einen buffed.de-Account braucht?


Nein, der Thread. Ich glaub nicht, dass der ernstgemeint ist.
Bzw ich hoffe, dass er das nicht ist.


----------



## Ronin.nrw][ (19. November 2012)

Hi Brille,

zum Teil hast Du Recht, wegen einem "Preis" für 4,00 € mache ich in der Regel "kein Fass" auf.

Was mir in diesem Fall aber halt einfach aufgefallen war, als ich mich da so durchgeklickt habe, daß hier bei diesem "Gewinnspiel", und diese Verlosung hatte meiner Meinung nach einen Gewinnspielcharakter, potentiell der Veranstalter, also Buffed, zum einen gegen das Gesetz gegen den Unlauteren Wettbewerb wegen mangelnder Pflichtangaben in Bezug auf ein Gewinnspiel und zum anderen möglicherweise auch einen Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz begangen haben könnte.

Wenn man den zeitlichen Kontext berücksichtigt, wann ich das gepostet habe und wann die Verlosung war, kann man drauf kommen, daß ich mir mit Sicherheit nicht die Zeit genommen habe, jetzt exakt zu recherchieren und Gesetzespassagen im Internet als Quelle dazu zu suchen, einen Anwalt zu konsultieren und Buffed am Ende ne fertige Rechtsexpertise zu dem Thema zu liefern.

Da ich (zugegeben) zu faul war mir einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner rauszusuchen, dem ich das als Tipp mal stecken könnte, das ggf doch mal selber zu prüfen, hab ich das hier ins Forum gepostet.

Da ich die Seite hier mag, war es mir das wert, ggf verspottet zu werden.
Sollte sich herausstellen, dass meine Vermutung falsch ist, flamen wir mich ein wenig, lachen alle drüber und hakens ab.
Sollte ich Recht gehabt haben, umso besser für alle.

MfG
Ronin


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

Mir ging es eher darum, dass es eigentlich klar sein sollte, dass man einen buffed.de Acc benötigt, um teilzunehmen. Wie sollte buffed sonst die Gewinner ermitteln?
Außerdem: Hast du schonmal eine seriöse Verlosung erlebt, bei der man keinen Acc haben musste, bzw wenn das nicht die Voraussetzung war, keinen Namen, etc angeben musste?


----------



## Ronin.nrw][ (19. November 2012)

Das hat, wie ich finde, nichts mit seriös oder unseriös zu tun oder mit Selbstverständlichkeit. Mir ist schon klar, ohne Gegenleistung kein Gewinn, anders laufen doch die ganzen Autogewinnspiele, wo man am Ende ein Zeitschriftenabo an der Backe hat und mit Werbung zugemüllt wird, auch nicht.

Aber als Beispiel: Diese Verlosung hier hat nur vorausgesetzt, daß man eingeloggt ist, danach konnte ich auf den Link klicken und ein Fenster poppte auf, wo ich meinen Key abrufen konnte. Gut, hat im Büro nicht geklappt, weil da irgendein Skript geblockt wurde, aber ich vermute mal, dass man dann den Key einfach so am Bildschrim hätte ablesen können. Vielleicht so, vielleicht hättte man den dann aber auch per Mail zugesandt bekommen. Weiß ich nicht, weil funktionierte ja nicht.

Es ging mir hier jetzt doch nur darum, dass sich Buffed ggf angreifbar gemacht hat für Rechtsstreitigkeiten mit der Konkurrenz. Denn auch hier ists ja so, daß man nur teilnehmen konnte, wenn man einen Account hat, und was muss man angeben, wenn man sich registriert? Seine Emailadresse, ergo ich muss Daten von mir Preis geben, sonst kann ich nicht teilnehmen. Und schon ist das UWG und der Datenschutz mit im Boot.

Und das war der Punkt, auf den ich hinweisen wollte. Bei allen anderen "seriösen" Gewinnspielen wird man auf diese Infos vor Teilnahme hingewiesen, hier musste man sich das denken, und das könnte vllt nicht ganz so sein, wie es der Gesetzgeber das gerne hätte.

Mir ist das lulle, letztendlich muss sich die Buffed-Redaktion damit beschäftigen oder auch nicht.
Ist von mir einfach nur als freundlicher Hinweis gemeint gewesen.

MfG


----------

